# Custom Dock and NFC Tags...too much fun



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Just used NFC Task Launcher to create a Profile Tag to set my phone in night mode, and then return to day mode the next time I tap it (a profile tag works like a toggle).

So I needed a dock to use the tag, and while I'm waiting to get a real dock, I've worked out a temporary solution.









Tap tag to go into night mode and drop phone into dock. In the AM, lift phone up and tap tag to return to day mode. (The tag is the little disc with the Android guy on it.)

Sweet...love this phone, NFC Task Launcher (and Legos).

























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

What dies the nfc part? I'd set up something like that if I had the tech. Oh and nice job.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

MisterEff said:


> What dies the nfc part? I'd set up something like that if I had the tech. Oh and nice job.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


The app I mentioned...NFC Task Launcher, it even includes links for places to buy tags.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's a link to the app info...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19614002

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I meant like the physical hardware you are tapping.

Edit:

Read the xda page and found it.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

MisterEff said:


> I meant like the physical hardware you are tapping.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you figured it out...it's the little disc with the Android guy on it, that's the NFC tag I'm using.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Dupe.......


----------



## MoeDaddy (Jul 8, 2011)

I do the same thing while I wait for the samsung dock...


----------



## PrimeDirective (Dec 31, 2011)

what is the disk made of lol


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

PrimeDirective said:


> what is the disk made of lol


It's a thin plastic disc with an adhesive backing. Not Legos.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

Redflea said:


> Just used NFC Task Launcher to create a Profile Tag to set my phone in night mode, and then return to day mode the next time I tap it (a profile tag works like a toggle).
> 
> So I needed a dock to use the tag, and while I'm waiting to get a real dock, I've worked out a temporary solution.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Does the dock use the three metal things? J/K of course... you'd need KNex for that.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

rman18 said:


> Sweet! Does the dock use the three metal things? J/K of course... you'd need KNex for that.


LOL

Flame on, dude, for mentioning Knex on a Lego thread!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

